# No Congrats To Me !!!



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

I am getting very close to 1000 posts.  I do not want a congrats thread.  1/4 of my posts are crap, and are a waste of everyone's time.  So, instead of saying "congrats Nummi".  Say: "you suck butt face".


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

... you suck butt face.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

LOL nummi, you suck buttface.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 15, 2002)

nummi you're lame


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 15, 2002)

Not only is he lame...

he sucks butt face too!


----------



## ulrik (May 15, 2002)

Try stopping me from creating a congrats thread..HARHARHAR

MUST KILL ALL JEDI...


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2002)

Now you have to think: How many of those people *really* meant what they said?


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

I certainly didn't.  I was just thinking about that, actually.  I mean, wouldn't it suck to be on the receiving end of that?  Even if you knew that _everyone_ was joking.  I think that repeated negative feedback (whether intended as negative or not) will affect someone's personal outlook.

To this end, I've deleted my original post.  I apologize for putting it there in the first place.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *To this end, I've deleted my original post.  I apologize for putting it there in the first place. *



 OK?  I did not get a chance to read it anyway!  I want to know what you posted !


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

I uh, don't remember.  

Or "Congrats for sucking butt face -- oh wait, did I say that wrong? "...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Nummi, I call making a thread when you hit 1000 called "No Congrats To Nummi_G4 !!!"

sound good?


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I certainly didn't.  I was just thinking about that, actually.  I mean, wouldn't it suck to be on the receiving end of that?  Even if you knew that everyone was joking.  I think that repeated negative feedback (whether intended as negative or not) will affect someone's personal outlook.
> 
> To this end, I've deleted my original post.  I apologize for putting it there in the first place. *



bah, let's not get touchy...
nummi knows we don't mean it seriously. and if he thinks we do, well ... he sucks butt face.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Nummi, I call making a thread when you hit 1000 called "No Congrats To Nummi_G4 !!!"
> 
> sound good? *



 No butt face!  That is the point. I do not want a congrats thread.  I think people make those just to see their post count go higher.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

If you really want to  give a congrats... it is my birthday on saturday.  So, send me LiveMotion or GoLive, or a new HD, or any used G4s.  Or the address to a free Carracho server with Pshop 7.0


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

LOL ok, *buttface.*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Go stick your EarthLink ADSL connection @ 1.5 Mbps in your butt face.


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

I simply cannot stick that in anyone's butt face.

It would be a great improvement from a 1K modem connection (just kidding, totally kidding; I have 56K, but it would still be a large improvement).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

what are you talking about?  he has 1.5 mbps. me want


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

I made a you're a butt face thread for you nummi.

Now I hope that nummi does not do the same to me, because 399/400 times my posts are crap.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

399/400? Right... if you want to, you can say 99 percent. It works.

Oh, if it bothers you, my download speeds are from 87-140k, not quite 1.5... so don't worry


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

On my cell phone, it shows Rx/Tx = 11/02.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

You serious? lol that would be kind of odd.

xoot, lol this is going to be ur thing for quite some time, i can see


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Beware when Mac OS 11.0.2 comes.... 

Somebody spray painted by bedroom's wall so it says 11?02.

This is a bigger problem for me, not you!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 16, 2002)

Hey BlueFusion:

When you go http://www.bluefusionmedia.net/2dindex.html ... the title is Welcome to GoLive 6.  Your site needs some work


----------



## twyg (May 16, 2002)

Hey, before I forget...

you suck butt face


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

LOL nummi, i know that, if u read the txt on the main page it says only the photo gallery is open right now 

it's not easy building a website during school  especially at the end of the year, with finals coming and all.. but i will work on it some more


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Heh, I have a 1.5 Mps line... When I was downloading the Dreamweaver MX Trial from M$omedia, It got up to 374k/s. I took a screenshot when it was at about 330, maybe i'll post it layter


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

WOW. That's a lot faster than mine  are you sure it's only 1.5 Mbps (note lowercase b)..?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

Wow... can you believe I waited all this time without posting in here.  Thats amazing!

You suck, you blow, you dont deserve the oxygen you breathe, I want to rip off your head and spit down your neck, you are waste of space, and hope you crawl in a hole and DIE!  By the way.... you suck buttface.

Was that something close to what you wanted?


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

I think Nummi just wanted a "you suck butt face" reply, without all of those extra exclamations.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 18, 2002)

tomorow i am going to try and use buttface as many times as  possible


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Buttface.


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Butt-face!

Why not use cuss words?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Wow... can you believe I waited all this time without posting in here.  Thats amazing!
> 
> You suck, you blow, you dont deserve the oxygen you breathe, I want to rip off your head and spit down your neck, you are waste of space, and hope you crawl in a hole and DIE!  By the way.... you suck buttface.
> ...



  thanks a lot Rick... that is what a friend wants to hear.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Butt-face!
> 
> Why not use cuss words?  *



why? because this is NOT the cuss thread


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

we do not want this thread to get closed already do we ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

hmm....
you want it closed ? 
I can arrange that 
(man I wish I could close it     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

I do not care if this thread is closed.  I have about 3 other threads for me to mess around in  (I bet you want to close those threads too )


----------

